# r22-100



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV was to send me an r15 but i got new r22-100 mfr date 04/22/08 i do not know if i should keep it or send it back.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... you get the award for the first, non-field trial person to get one...

We will have our first look available for everyone later today, or tomorrow...
Just getting the "shine" on the final version.

Keep it... it is the newest SD-DVR model.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

mak said:


> DTV was to send me an r15 but i got new r22-100 mfr date 04/22/08 i do not know if i should keep it or send it back.


Congrats.

As, Earl said. We get to see the First Look later today. I am curious to what it looks like and the difference from the R15.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mak said:


> DTV was to send me an r15 but i got new r22-100 mfr date 04/22/08 i do not know if i should keep it or send it back.


Congrats! 

Sounds like a keeper to me.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought it was hd it has a hdmi and it has b band converter


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mak said:


> I thought it was hd it has a hdmi and it has b band converter


B-Band converters are necessary to see anything on the 103c sat..

As for the HDMI and COMPONENT connections... those can be used for SD as well...


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks i will get it set up i like it in black


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

3 cheers for mak!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

mak said:


> Thanks i will get it set up i like it in black


 Can you tell me if it has a port for the SWM.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Can you tell me if it has a port for the SWM.


It does.

Most of all your questions, will be answered in the First Look, when we get the Okay to release it.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It does.
> 
> Most of all your questions, will be answered in the First Look, when we get the Okay to release it.


Thanks Earl, I will be patient.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see the first look.

R22, the model number is intriguing. I wonder what functionality is new or changed vs. what you would expect in an R20 or R21 if they existed...


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Shouldn't this move out of the HR2X forum?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> Can't wait to see the first look.
> 
> R22, the model number is intriguing. I wonder what functionality is new or changed vs. what you would expect in an R20 or R21 if they existed...


The R20 does exist. It is the non-DVR HD receiver. WRONG WRONG My mistake.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> The R20 does exist. It is the non-DVR HD receiver.


No, that is an H20.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> No, that is an H20.


I'm sorry, I tried to delete my erroneous post before anyone saw it and my computer locked up.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I'm sorry, I tried to delete my erroneous post before anyone saw it and my computer locked up.


That's no problem. It is easy to get mixed all the models messed up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For the moment I'm moving this to the R15/R16 forum.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

is this forum going to change to r15/r16/r22, or will a r22 forum be added


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Still working on those details


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

As it's going to be a very busy year for new hardware, I'll suggest dropping the model numbers all together.

+DVR Standard Definition Receiver
+DVR High Definition Receiver


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> is this forum going to change to r15/r16/r22, or will a r22 forum be added


All will be made clear.... "Soon".


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All will be made clear.... "Soon".


The return of "Soon" :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thought you'd like that.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay, it's been 24 minutes... are we there yet? are we there yet? :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Okay, it's been 24 minutes... are we there yet? are we there yet? :lol:


:lol: I remember saying that when I was little and a very loud voice from the front seat would yell. "NO, I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE GET THERE" and sometimes a freakishly long arm would swing back with a slap. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"Settle down back there, or I will turn this car around and no one is getting ice cream!!! :lol:"


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

They just released the R16. Course, they also just released the Slimline, now there's the SWM Slimline, and the upcoming Slimline 3 lol
Interesting though if it came with a B-Band converter, and has an HDMI connection, but is SD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What can you do... I suppose it's better than saying "Oh, DIRECTV never has anything new."


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "Settle down back there, or I will turn this car around and no one is getting ice cream!!! :lol:"


I remember hearing something similar. Except, somone _was_ going to get something!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't wait to see the first look for this receiver and see what it looks like.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

RobertE said:


> As it's going to be a very busy year for new hardware, I'll suggest dropping the model numbers all together.
> 
> +DVR Standard Definition Receiver
> +DVR High Definition Receiver


But the R22 could go in both.... Depends on programming choice, and your mileage may vary.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> As it's going to be a very busy year for new hardware, I'll suggest dropping the model numbers all together.
> 
> +DVR Standard Definition Receiver
> +DVR High Definition Receiver


Really? PLEASE tell me there's a DVR coming with more than just 2 tuners!!! Yeah, I know, probably about as likely the rumored "Total Access" plan lol


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> But the R22 could go in both.... Depends on programming choice, and your mileage may vary.


The R22 is a SD MPEG-4 DVR. I does not do HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

krock918316 said:


> The R22 is a SD MPEG-4 DVR. I does not do HD.


Where did you hear that from?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

mak said:


> DTV was to send me an r15 but i got new r22-100 mfr date 04/22/08 i do not know if i should keep it or send it back.


Congrats, I suspect you will like it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where did you hear that from?


Now I am REALLY looking forward to the first look!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

me too!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dave29 said:


> me too!


Me Three.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where did you hear that from?


Yes, and me four  ;

As I'm quite intrigued about the R22 as well, particularly in light of Earl's statement here. I mean, what exactly are we talking about? A standard definition DVR, which can receive MPEG-2/4 HD or SD Ka/Ku band signals? Where in the case of receiving an HD channel it will automatically down-rez to 480i cropped or something?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Based on the DirecTV investor conference, seems like an HR21 with smaller harddisk and the HR21 firmware but only SD options. We'll see ... totally a guess ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We are waiting for some finaly verifications on some things, and we will then have the first look out...... should be by mid-day today.

Sorry for the delay... I will take the blame on it...
I have been so swamped as of late, my camera had some dust on it and took the pictures pretty late in the process.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We are waiting for some finaly verifications on some things, and we will then have the first look out...... should be by mid-day today.
> 
> Sorry for the delay... I will take the blame on it...
> I have been so swamped as of late, my camera had some dust on it and took the pictures pretty late in the process.


No problem. I know you are a very busy man and I am patiently waiting.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We are waiting for some finaly verifications on some things, and we will then have the first look out...... should be by mid-day today.
> 
> Sorry for the delay... I will take the blame on it...
> I have been so swamped as of late, my camera had some dust on it and took the pictures pretty late in the process.


Cool.

Be interesting to see if the R22-100 has any HR2x bloodline in those circuits


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The first look has been posted... enjoy.


----------

